# Omegamon Merciful Mode vs. Imperialdramon Paladin Mode



## ATastyMuffin (May 6, 2018)

This another L for 02 or?


----------



## trexalfa (May 6, 2018)

Faildramon gets shown who has the bigger sword this time.


----------



## Blade (May 6, 2018)

wait wat

Omnimon got a new form? 

is it universal+?


----------



## trexalfa (May 6, 2018)

Blade said:


> wait wat
> 
> Omnimon got a new form?
> 
> is it universal+?



Cleaved Ordinemon in half, and previously she was fusing the Real World and Digital World together . 

Though the effect stopped after Tailmon got separated from Ordinemon, so Omegamon could have beaten a weaker version.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (May 6, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> Cleaved Ordinemon in half, and previously she was fusing the Real World and Digital World together .
> 
> Though the effect stopped after Tailmon got separated from Ordinemon, so Omegamon could have beaten a weaker version.




wow


Omnimon unleashed his Vegito potential, once again  



and Faildramon is digiKefla levels

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## shade0180 (May 6, 2018)

Blade said:


> is it universal+?



Probably..



It has angel wings though.


----------



## Blade (May 6, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> Probably..
> 
> 
> 
> It has angel wings though.



the design reminds me a bit of God Spawn

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adamant soul (May 6, 2018)

Merciiful mode reminds me of Dukemon X especially with the extending glowing blade. 

Omegamon stomps due to Imperialdramon Paladin Mode's lack of feats.


----------



## trexalfa (May 6, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Merciiful mode reminds me of Dukemon X especially with the extending glowing blade.
> 
> Omegamon stomps due to Imperialdramon Paladin Mode's lack of feats.



Or simply due to logic:

Faildramon Paladin Mode= Faildramon Fighter Mode, who's shown to be more or less equal to a single Adventure 01 Ultimate Digimon, + Omegamon.

Omegamon Merciful Mode= Omegamon+ plus all Ultimate level Digimon from the Adventure 01 Chosen Children, bar WarGreymon and MetalGarurumon for obvious reasons (they form Omegamon).

Powerscaling's damn simple.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Adamant soul (May 6, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> Or simply due to logic:
> 
> Faildramon Paladin Mode= Faildramon Fighter Mode, who's shown to be more or less equal to a single Adventure 01 Ultimate Digimon, + Omegamon.



Fighter Mode was able to take a serious attack from Armageddemon and was dead even in a clash with both Wargreymons. All failure jokes aside, the guy should be soundly above the individual Adventure Ultimates. Not massively so but still. 



> Omegamon Merciful Mode= Omegamon+ plus all Ultimate level Digimon from the Adventure 01 Chosen Children, bar WarGreymon and MetalGarurumon for obvious reasons (they form Omegamon).



More doesn't always equal stronger though, I mean look at Bagramon vs Shoutmon X7. Bit of an extreme example but you get the point, we really haven't seen Imperialdramon Paladin Mode cut loose so there's no way to tell how strong he really is. Hopefully we'll see him have a real fight at some point but for now he does lose to Omegamon.


----------



## trexalfa (May 6, 2018)

@Blade Still cannot get over the password to Meikuumon's hidden data























DAN DAN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## snipernaadi (May 6, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Fighter Mode was able to take a serious attack from Armageddemon and was dead even in a clash with both Wargreymons. All failure jokes aside, the guy should be soundly above the individual Adventure Ultimates. Not massively so but still.


Imperialdramon FM has up to 10x firepower of individual ultimate thus might be able to oneshot them individually but given their impressive teamwork as Adults he would not defeat them.
Merciful Mode wins 7 or 8/10 as his hax is yet to be defined by profile.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 6, 2018)

snipernaadi said:


> Imperialdramon FM has up to 10x firepower of individual ultimate



?


----------



## Adamant soul (May 6, 2018)

snipernaadi said:


> Imperialdramon FM has up to 10x firepower of individual ultimate



Where are you getting this from? He was knocked out when he clashed with the two Wargreymons so he's clearly not THAT far above the standard Adventure ultimate..


----------



## snipernaadi (May 6, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Where are you getting this from? He was knocked out when he clashed with the two Wargreymons so he's clearly not THAT far above the standard Adventure ultimate.


Profile states that multiplier over base form, it applies on firepower only though


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 6, 2018)

snipernaadi said:


> Profile states that multiplier over base form, it applies on firepower only though



Profile states that Fighter Mode gets a 3x boost over Dragon, no? But there's nothing that Dragon has shown that would put him near any 01 Mega in the first place, so Fighter Mode isn't even 3x an 01 Mega.



Adamant soul said:


> Where are you getting this from? He was knocked out when he clashed with the two Wargreymons so he's clearly not THAT far above the standard Adventure ultimate..



He wasn't knocked out. I thought it was pretty clear from BlackWarGreymon lying on his back and the Rookies just chilling that the former was defeated by the blast and the others de-digivolved on their own.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 6, 2018)

the only thing that's stated to be ten times stronger is Fighter Mode's Giga Death compared to Dragon's Mega Death 



> Its Special Moves are the "*Positron Laser*" equipped to its right arm, and inserting the *Positron Laser* into the dragon-face on its chest, then emitting all of its body's energy as a destructive energy wave (*Giga Death*). Its power is ten times that of *Dragon Mode*'s "*Mega Death*".


----------



## snipernaadi (May 6, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Profile states that Fighter Mode gets a 3x boost over Dragon, no? But there's nothing that Dragon has shown that would put him near any 01 Mega in the first place, so Fighter Mode isn't even 3x an 01 Mega.


3x is from dub
01 megas devolved from Alphamons attack while Imperialdramon FM took one from Armaggemon who should scale to Alphamon.
They dont also have that forcefield-thing Imperialdramon has although it has shown to be effective in one direction only allowing them to surround him unless he uses speed-shenanigans to divide & conquer [HASHTAG]#imperiumofmon[/HASHTAG]


Crimson Dragoon said:


> the only thing that's stated to be ten times stronger is Fighter Mode's Giga Death compared to Dragon's Mega Death


Would be weird if other stats didnt also increase few times


----------



## Steven (May 6, 2018)

Faildramon Autolose


----------



## SoulOfCinder (May 6, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> He wasn't knocked out. I thought it was pretty clear from BlackWarGreymon lying on his back and the Rookies just chilling that the former was defeated by the blast and the others de-digivolved on their own.



They were all knocked out. All four of them.


----------



## snipernaadi (May 7, 2018)

Acnologia said:


> Faildramon Autolose


 there is still poke of doom, he has a small chance


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 7, 2018)

SoulOfCinder said:


> They were all knocked out. All four of them.


No, the rookies were chilling


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 8, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> Faildramon gets shown who has the bigger sword this time.



Imperialdramon is not a failure nor "Faildramon".


Acnologia said:


> Faildramon Autolose


Imperiadramon is not a failure nor "Faildramon".

Really, people consider Imperialdramon weaker than he is.
Imperialdramon Dragon Mode was frozen by SkullSatamon due to the latter's special ability. In fact, SkullSatamon knew he stood no chance in combat against an ultimate like Imperialdramon so he opted to use his special ability against him in order to freeze him. As for Daemon, he was a Demon Lord-type digimon and I think he may have had a protection spell against the attacks that allowed him to be mostly unaffected by Imperialdramon FM and the other digimon's attacks. As for MaloMyotismon, he had absorbed the world's darkness and was simply too strong for Imperialdramon FM to defeat him. We should also remember Imperialdramon Dragon Mode and Imperialdramon FM were both inexperienced in their levels, like what Piedmon said about WarGreymon and MetalGarurumon not being able to defeat him and the other Dark Masters being due to their very different experience levels in the ultimate level. As for Tri. , I can certainly accept Rosemon and Vikemon defeating Imperialdramon Dragon Mode because it was two ultimates against one, my problem is with Rosemon and Vikemon being able of defeating Imperialdramon FM because of him being a more powerful version of Imperialdramon however IMO that Imperialdramon was most likely an unstable copy so weaker than the original one. I should also say that while I am a 02 fan, I think they should have given Imperialdramon more chances to show its power. Imperialdramon FM is in truth a bit weaker than Omegamon/Omnimon.


trexalfa said:


> Or simply due to logic:
> 
> Faildramon Paladin Mode= Faildramon Fighter Mode, who's shown to be more or less equal to a single Adventure 01 Ultimate Digimon, + Omegamon.
> 
> ...



Once again, Imperialdramon is not a failure nor "Faildramon". Also, Imperialdramon Paladin Mode is stronger than Imperialdramon Fighter Mode because he has the combined power of Imperialdramon Fighter Mode and Omegamon/Omnimon. As for whether Omegamon/Omnimon Merciful Mode or Imperialdramon Paladin Mode is stronger, that's hard to say, we don't know enough to say.


----------



## Steven (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> Imperialdramon is not a failure nor "Faildramon".
> 
> Imperiadramon is not a failure nor "Faildramon".
> 
> ...


Did you create an account just to defend Faildramon?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

So much headcanon nonsense it's pathetic. 


Ricardolindo said:


> Imperialdramon is not a failure nor "Faildramon".



Say that when he actually manages to win a fight without needing to be one level higher or needing to cheap shot his opponent when they can't move.


> Really, people consider Imperialdramon weaker than he is.
> Imperialdramon Dragon Mode was frozen by SkullSatamon due to the latter's special ability. In fact, SkullSatamon knew he stood no chance in combat against an ultimate like Imperialdramon so he opted to use his special ability against him in order to freeze him.



An ability which wouldn't have worked at all if Skullsatamon wasn't close to Imperialdramon in power, something he has the feats to prove that he is. That same Skullsatamon blitzed Holyangemon, the digimon that smacked Piedmon away like a bitch. They HAD to mode change Imperialdramon to beat him, simple as that.

And let's not forget the only reason Fighter Mode was able to kill him was because he was holding a bus and couldn't move.


> As for Daemon, he was a Demon Lord-type digimon and I think he may have had a protection spell against the attacks that allowed him to be mostly unaffected by Imperialdramon FM and the other digimon's attacks.



Actually calling this headcannon is being generous, this is straight up fan fiction. Demon's barrier was created under his own power and he was complaining about how bored he was. Imperialdramon FM and his buddies were outclassed, there is no two ways about it.


> As for MaloMyotismon, he had absorbed the world's darkness and was simply too strong for Imperialdramon FM to defeat him.



He didn't absorb shit. He was the source of the darkness, the only reason the 02 kids had an easy time before that was because the other dimension gave them the power through their wishes. Belialvamdemon was just that much stronger than they were, as was Demon. Period.


> As for Tri. , I can certainly accept Rosemon and Vikemon defeating Imperialdramon Dragon Mode because it was two ultimates against one, my problem is with Rosemon and Vikemon being able of defeating Imperialdramon FM because of him being a more powerful version of Imperialdramon however IMO that Imperialdramon was most likely an unstable copy so weaker than the original one.


The infected Digimon were shown and stated to be MORE powerful than their normal counterparts, not less powerful. Never mind that your opinion holds absolutely no weight as nothing of the sort is stated in the movie. Vikemon and Rosemon stomped FM outright, that's all there is to it.


> Once again, Imperialdramon is not a failure nor "Faildramon".


Yes he is.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> My interpretation of the end of episode 49 of 02 is that he was absorbing the darkness of the digital world and using it to cover the real world.



Based on what? We see HIM shoot the darkness into the real world, we don't see him absorbing anything. There's nothing to interpret, without the wishing dimension backing them up, the 02 mons were outclassed simple as that. 

There's enough wrong with that finale (and the season itself) without you trying to make it even more nonsensical.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 8, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Based on what? We see HIM shoot the darkness into the real world, we don't see him absorbing anything. There's nothing to interpret, without the wishing dimension backing them up, the 02 mons were outclassed simple as that.
> 
> There's enough wrong with that finale (and the season itself) without you trying to make it even more nonsensical.



Forget the part of him using that darkness to engulf the real world, we see him there in the digital world and some dark particles entering him and making him bigger, even bigger than Shakkoumon.


----------



## trexalfa (May 8, 2018)

@Ricardolindo Faildramon Fighter Mode is just A BIT weaker than Omegamon? . Faildramon couldn't even tip the scales in his favour against BlackWarGreymon, when he had a Digimon that was equal to his opponent in every way for support. Failing to win against BlackWarGreymon while supposedly being A LITTLE BIT weaker than Omegamon... yeah not buying it. 

Specially not after Alphamon, who Omegamon can tango with, stomped the 02 kids silly. And lol at that Faildramon copy being weaker or unstable, which you took out of your ass. If anything it should be stronger, given it was infected with Meikuumon's virus and all Digimon infected with that shit are stronger than normal. Like those Kuwagamon at the beginning, or that fucking Devimon who gave a rough fight to HolyAngemon of all people. And he got buried by two Ultimates who are much weaker than Omegamon. Proof of that is they are shit tier to Alphamon and Jesmon, who are in Omegamon's ballpark.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> I think they should have given Imperialdramon more chances to show its power. Imperialdramon FM is in truth a bit weaker than Omegamon/Omnimon.



Oh yeah, I didn't notice this stupidity. Omegamon took a destiny destroyer from Armageddemon and was still good to go, dodging dozens of them until it took a POINT BLANK destiny destroyer to knock him out.

Fighter mode got hit with one at a distance and was pretty much dead in the air. The tri fight just put the final nail in the coffin of any notion of Imperialdramon Fighter Mode being anywhere near Omegamon when a buffed version got stomped by two Adventure ultimates.

Fighter Mode is barely stronger than your average Adventure ultimate, simple as that.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 8, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> @Ricardolindo Faildramon couldn't even tip the scales in his favour against BlackWarGreymon, when he had a Digimon that was equal to his opponent in every way for support. Failing to win against BlackWarGreymon while supposedly being A LITTLE BIT weaker than Omegamon... yeah not buying it.



To be fair, Imperialdramon FM did manage to drag BlackWarGreymon to the sky easily and we saw very little of his and WarGreymon's fight against BlackWarGreymon.


----------



## trexalfa (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> To be fair, Imperialdramon FM did manage to drag BlackWarGreymon to the sky easily and we saw very little of his and WarGreymon's fight against BlackWarGreymon.



The fact still remains that not even with WarGreymon helping him could he tip the scale in their favour by a massive amount. Which any Omegamon tier Digimon could do by stomping BlackWarGreymon with no effort.

A buffed copy of Faildramon Fighter Mode got buried by Rosemon and Vikemon who were raped to hell and back by Alphamon with no effort at all. Alphamon, who has trouble with Omegamon. This doesn't mix well with FM being just a little below Omegamon tier.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> To be fair, Imperialdramon FM did manage to drag BlackWarGreymon to the sky easily and we saw very little of his and WarGreymon's fight against BlackWarGreymon.



Because he caught him off guard.

No we saw the entire fight, it was that one clash which ended in a three way tie. There is no massive gap between Fighter Mode and the Adventure ultimates.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 8, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> The fact still remains that not even with WarGreymon helping him could he tip the scale in their favour by a massive amount. Which any Omegamon tier Digimon could do by stomping BlackWarGreymon with no effort.
> 
> A buffed copy of Faildramon Fighter Mode got buried by Rosemon and Vikemon who were raped to hell and back by Alphamon with no effort at all. Alphamon, who has trouble with Omegamon. This doesn't mix well with FM being just a little below Omegamon tier.



Wait, when did Rosemon and Vikemon fight Alphamon? Their previous forms DID fight Alphamon in the first movie but they themselves never did.



Adamant soul said:


> Because he caught him off guard.
> 
> No we saw the entire fight, it was that one clash which ended in a three way tie. There is no massive gap between Fighter Mode and the Adventure ultimates.



I actually thought there was more off-screen combat besides the three's simultaneous attacks.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> Wait, when did Rosemon and Vikemon fight Alphamon? Their previous forms DID fight Alphamon in the first movie but they themselves never did.



In one of the other OVAs I imagine


> I actually thought there was more off-screen combat besides the three's simultaneous attacks.



What would make you think that? The whole reason Faildramon interfered was to end the fight quickly. There's no indication they did anything other than the three way clash that we see.


----------



## trexalfa (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> Wait, when did Rosemon and Vikemon fight Alphamon? Their previous forms DID fight Alphamon in the first movie but they themselves never did.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually thought there was more off-screen combat besides the three's simultaneous attacks.




Alphamon blasts the fuck out of all the Adventure Ultimates bar Omegamon into pre-Child level without breaking a sweat. All of them, including Rosemon and Vikemon. Angewomon was the only Perfect in that scene. All other Ultimates were there: Seraphimon, HerakleKabuterimon, Hououmon. Alphamon buried them all like red headed step children.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 8, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> What would make you think that? The whole reason Faildramon interfered was to end the fight quickly. There's no indication they did anything other than the three way clash that we see.



IMO, the sequence of the scenes was ambiguous enough to allow different interpretations.


trexalfa said:


> [LINKHL]287864[/LINKHL]
> 
> Alphamon blasts the fuck out of all the Adventure Ultimates bar Omegamon into pre-Child level without breaking a sweat. All of them, including Rosemon and Vikemon. Angewomon was the only Perfect in that scene. All other Ultimates were there: Seraphimon, HerakleKabuterimon, Hououmon. Alphamon buried them all like red headed step children.


Oh, sorry, I had forgotten that part, I haven't rewatched movie 5.


----------



## snipernaadi (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> To be fair, Imperialdramon FM did manage to drag BlackWarGreymon to the sky easily and we saw very little of his and WarGreymon's fight against BlackWarGreymon.


Is there even any other main protagonist etc in fiction who has such lack of feats as Imperialdramon?


----------



## Steven (May 8, 2018)

Omegamons quality is also massiv higher than Imperialdramons.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 8, 2018)

Strangely, the official description for Imperialdramon Fighter Mode says he is 10x stronger than Imperialdramon Dragon Mode and a planet buster but the anime says he is only 3x stronger than Imperialdramon Dragon Mode. This shows that even the producers seem undecided as to his power level.


----------



## trexalfa (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> Strangely, the official description for Imperialdramon Fighter Mode says he is 10x stronger than Imperialdramon Dragon Mode and a planet buster but the anime says he is only 3x stronger than Imperialdramon Dragon Mode. This shows that even the producers seem undecided as to his power level.



This refers to a single attack, do not distort the meaning of the Profile's sentence. Fighter Mode's Giga Death is Dragon Mode's Mega Death's power x 10.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 8, 2018)

snipernaadi said:


> Is there even any other main protagonist etc in fiction who has such lack of feats as Imperialdramon?


I haven't personally watched most of Digimon Hunters but I've heard that Arresterdramon didn't show many solo feats either.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> I haven't personally watched most of Digimon Hunters but I've heard that Arresterdramon didn't show many solo feats either.



Aside from his last form one-shotting Quartzmon and even that required Bagramon's right arm and the help of the other 6 protagonists. 

Digimon should just not make sequels, both 02 and Young Hunters were steaming piles of crap and Tri is just decent at best from what I've heard. Stick to doing new universes every time Digimon, that's what you're good at.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 8, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Aside from his last form one-shotting Quartzmon and even that required Bagramon's right arm and the help of the other 6 protagonists.
> 
> Digimon should just not make sequels, both 02 and Young Hunters were steaming piles of crap and Tri is just decent at best from what I've heard. Stick to doing new universes every time Digimon, that's what you're good at.



It's because of the fact that he defeated Quartzmon with Bagramon's right arm and the help of the other 6 protagonists that I specified "solo", I didn't want it to count because he didn't do it alone, he had help. Also, many, including myself, would say 02 is better than Tri.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> Also, many, including myself, will say 02 is better than Tri.



Except it isn't, Tri is average at worst. 

A far cry from the plot hole ridden mess of nonsensical bullshit retcons, terrible characters and shit tier villains that is 02. Ken and Blackwargreymon are literally the only two good things to come out of 02 and one of them gets killed off for no reason than the writers were too incompetent to come up with a satisfying conclusion for his arc.

And many people would also say Tri > 02.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 8, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Except it isn't, Tri is average at worst.
> 
> A far cry from the plot hole ridden mess of nonsensical bullshit retcons, terrible characters and shit tier villains that is 02. Ken and Blackwargreymon are literally the only two good things to come out of 02 and one of them gets killed off for no reason than the writers were too incompetent to come up with a satisfying conclusion for his arc.
> 
> And many people would also say Tri > 02.



IMO, Oikawa was a good character and villain, too, he had an interesting backstory and development. As for BlackWarGreymon, his death fulfilled his search for purpose.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> IMO, Oikawa was a good character and villain, too, he had an interesting backstory and development. As for BlackWarGreymon, his death fulfilled his search for purpose.



No he wasn't, Oikawa was a crybaby bitch who was stupid enough to let an obviously evil being take control of his body and then surprised when he got double crossed. Good villain my ass.

Except it didn't because his death ultimately proves to be completely fucking pointless as Vamdemon makes it back to the digital world anyway. You could write out Blackwagreymon dying and not change a thing about the ending, except the wish dimension thing which was a stupid idea anyway.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Anyway this threads gone way off topic so, to get us back on track. Omegamon Merciful Mode backhands Faildramon until such time as the latter gets some actual feats.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 8, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Except it isn't, Tri is average at worst.
> 
> A far cry from the plot hole ridden mess of nonsensical bullshit retcons, terrible characters and shit tier villains that is 02. Ken and Blackwargreymon are literally the only two good things to come out of 02 and one of them gets killed off for no reason than the writers were too incompetent to come up with a satisfying conclusion for his arc.
> 
> And many people would also say Tri > 02.



02 has Ken and BWG.

Name ONE good thing about Tri. One.


----------



## trexalfa (May 8, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> 02 has Ken and BWG.
> 
> Name ONE good thing about Tri. One.



Omegamon Merciful Mode for one.

Jesmon.

Alphamon.

Finally seeing Adventure's Ultimates.

And finally the best one... Dark fucking Gennai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> 02 has Ken and BWG.
> 
> Name ONE good thing about Tri. One.



Giving all of the original kids their ultimate forms and Omegamon Merciful Mode. 

Not that it matters, 02's writing is incompetent, Tri's is just meh. Even if 02 did have more going for it (it doesn't) it would still be the weaker of the two.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 8, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> Omegamon Merciful Mode for one.
> 
> Jesmon.
> 
> ...



???

Omegamon Merciful Mode looking straight out of some OC DeviantArt nonsense, voiceless and characterless Jesmon and Alphamon, and the Adventure Ultimates who never did jack shit but fight old opponents (in some pathetic cases, 3v1 like with Machinedramon), get knocked back to Child form in every fight and take five minutes to Digivolve?

Dark Gennai was cool, though. You got me.


----------



## trexalfa (May 8, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> ???
> 
> Omegamon Merciful Mode looking straight out of some OC DeviantArt nonsense, voiceless and characterless Jesmon and Alphamon, and the Adventure Ultimates who never did jack shit but get knocked back to Child form and take five minutes to Digivolve?
> 
> Dark Gennai was cool, though. You got me.



Omegamon Merciful Mode looks actually cool.

Alphamon and Jesmon buried more motherfuckers in one single movie than Oikawa did in the whole series. Or Arachnemon and Mummymon. They are entertaining to watch, and some of the best Digimon to ever appear in anime.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 8, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> Omegamon Merciful Mode looks actually cool.
> 
> Alphamon and Jesmon buried more motherfuckers in one single movie than Oikawa did in the whole series. Or Arachnemon and Mummymon. They are entertaining to watch, and some of the best Digimon to ever appear in anime.



Dawg, c'mon lol.

Like yes, as hardcore Digimon fans, I can look at those things and be like neato, we finally see Jesmon in anime. I don't know if they're necessarily _good_. All they do is fight without a line of dialogue or an iota of characterization especially in Alphamon's case. It's fanservice that doesn't service the story. Remember when Alphamon just dipped in the final episode?


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> They are entertaining to watch, and some of the best Digimon to ever appear in anime.



I don't know about that, they're cool and all but they'd need a bit more to them than just being cool to compare to the likes of Beelzebumon (both Tamers and Xros Wars), Kaisergreymon, Susanoomon, Blackwargreymon or Dukemon.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 8, 2018)

And for all 02's faults it does not have Meiko.


----------



## trexalfa (May 8, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Dawg, c'mon lol.
> 
> Like yes, as hardcore Digimon fans, I can look at those things and be like neato, we finally see Jesmon in anime. I don't know if they're necessarily _good_. All they do is fight without a line of dialogue or an iota of characterization especially in Alphamon's case. It's fanservice that doesn't service the story. Remember when Alphamon just dipped in the final episode?



That fanservice is IMO better than the traiwreck that was 02. 



Adamant soul said:


> I don't know about that, they're cool and all but they'd need a bit more to them than just being cool to compare to the likes of Beelzebumon (both Tamers and Xros Wars), Kaisergreymon, Susanoomon, Blackwargreymon or Dukemon.



Beelzebumon, BlackWarGreymon and Dukemon had characterization going for them, not gonna deny that. 

Aside from being kickass, the Warrior Ten themed Digimon have lore in spades. Which the Royal Knights, among them Alphamon and Jesmon, also do.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 8, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> That fanservice is IMO better than the traiwreck that was 02.



Nah man.

BlackWarGreymon's actually a character. Every villain in Tri is an exposition machine except for Dark Gennai who funnily enough was written with probably just as much incompetence as 02 given he didn't send Alphamon after the kids to stop them from defeating Ordinemon.



> Aside from being kickass, the Warrior Ten themed Digimon have lore in spades. Which the Royal Knights, among them Alphamon and Jesmon, also do.



See like, that lore isn't given in Tri though. You can't give points to Tri for Alphamon/Jesmon's lore when they don't explain jack about them in the actual season and all the information we know about them is external, from other media sources.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 8, 2018)

Well at least we can all agree that Adventure, Tamers, Frontier, Savers and Xros Wars all shit on Tri, Young Hunters and 02.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> Dawg, c'mon lol.
> 
> Like yes, as hardcore Digimon fans, I can look at those things and be like neato, we finally see Jesmon in anime. I don't know if they're necessarily _good_. All they do is fight without a line of dialogue or an iota of characterization especially in Alphamon's case. It's fanservice that doesn't service the story. Remember when Alphamon just dipped in the final episode?


Yet they fought and buried the fuck out of people.

Alphamon, especially, buried the 02 cast and that moment alone puts tri above 02 as a whole.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## EGSage (May 8, 2018)

Daisuke and the others are confirmed to be hospitalized at the end of Bokura no Mirai. And it was Alphamon that put them in the dirt. Same Alphamon who was around Omegamon's level. Merciful mode Omegamon is stronger than it's previous self by a good bit as seen at the end of Tri. So it's not that hard to assume Omegamon slaps Faildramon.

Edit: sniped by NC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> Imperialdramon is not a failure nor "Faildramon".
> 
> Imperiadramon is not a failure nor "Faildramon".
> 
> ...


Faildramon lost every one-on-one it had against others of the same evolution level. Why do you think we call him a failure? He even got wrecked worse than Omegamon did against Armageddemon and only won due to that Paladin Mode power-up.

Faildramon Paladin Mode is also such a failure that despite being the founder of the Royal Knights, their first order of business was to kick him out and make Alphamon the leader.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Blade (May 8, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Faildramon lost every one-on-one it had against others of the same evolution level. Why do you think we call him a failure? He even got wrecked worse than Omegamon did against Armageddemon and only won due to that Paladin Mode power-up.
> 
> Faildramon Paladin Mode is also such a failure that despite being the founder of the Royal Knights, their first order of business was to kick him out and make Alphamon the leader.




as i have said

Omegamon = DigiVegito levels


Faildramon = DigiKefla levels

Reactions: Funny 5 | Winner 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 8, 2018)

Blade said:


> as i have said
> 
> Omegamon = DigiVegito levels
> 
> ...


True.

Much like Faildramon, Kefla hasn’t won a single fight.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 9, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Faildramon lost every one-on-one it had against others of the same evolution level. Why do you think we call him a failure? He even got wrecked worse than Omegamon did against Armageddemon and only won due to that Paladin Mode power-up.
> 
> Faildramon Paladin Mode is also such a failure that despite being the founder of the Royal Knights, their first order of business was to kick him out and make Alphamon the leader.



It is logical that Imperialdramon Fighter Mode was wounded by Armageddemon more than Omegamon since he is weaker than Omegamon, regardless of whether we consider him a failure or not.
Imperialdramon Paladin Mode is not a failure, he has the combined power of Imperialdramon Fighter Mode and Omegamon/Omnimon, he is the founder of the royal knights and the royal knights did not kick him out, he simply disappeared one day and they made Alphamon his replacement.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 9, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> It is logical that Imperialdramon Fighter Mode was wounded by Armageddemon more than Omegamon since he is weaker than Omegamon, regardless of whether we consider him a failure or not.
> Imperialdramon Paladin Mode is not a failure, he has the combined power of Imperialdramon Fighter Mode and Omegamon/Omnimon, he is the founder of the royal knights and the royal knights did not kick him out, he simply disappeared one day and they made Alphamon his replacement.


Long story short, he’s a failure. Good to know. You didn’t need to make a long-winded post just to confirm what everyone already knew but thanks anyway.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 9, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Anyway this threads gone way off topic so, to get us back on track. Omegamon Merciful Mode backhands Faildramon until such time as the latter gets some actual feats.



Well, to clarify, the original question is refering to Imperialdramon Paladin Mode, not Imperialdramon Dragon Mode or Imperialdramon Fighter Mode, that has the combined power of Imperialdramon Fighter Mode and Omegamon/Omnimon and did show the feats of easily defeating Armaggedemon and founding the royal knights. Omegamon/Omnimon Merciful Mode is apparently the fusion of Omegamon/Omnimon with all six ultimates of the chosen children and showed the feat of defeating Ordinemon. To answer the original question, it would most likely be Omegamon/Omnimon Merciful Mode due to the fact that he has several ultimates in his composition.


----------



## Blade (May 9, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> ... Makes sense, surprisingly. Faildramon is the Aiolos' to Alphamon's Saga. Or to Omegamon's Saga, given it acts as deputy leader of the Royal Knights and two mooks in comparison to him handed Faildramon's buffed copy his ass.





ironically enough, Faildramon has lot's of fanz 

they think it's SO COOL

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jag77 (May 10, 2018)

Fighter Mode grabbed Black Wargreymon into the air like a new toy.
Then he and Wargreymon (For some stupid reason) proceeded to fire their attacks at random instead of focusing together against BWGM.

So basically Imperialdramon got K.Od by the combined nuking of Positron Laser + Two Terra Forces.

If you don't believe watch the video right now and look at all three of their positions.

Also there have been instances where Paildramon could hang time with Black Wargreymon and clash evenly with him, react to him, tag him, take bloodlusted hits from him. You name it.

And Paildramon is MASSIVELY inferior to Dragon Mode Imperialdramon.

Outliers and funny scaling are obviously a factor here. So no, Imperialdramon Dragon Mode would wtfrolfstomp Adventure ultimates with his nasty speed blitzing.

Fighter Mode wouldn't even need to be brought out. You'd need Tai and Matt megas to effectively put Dragon Mode down. More so Wargreymon and his Dramon Killers.

Faildramon FM is definitely the least impressive out of the Original 5 leaders best forms by far but lol you guys are on something strange.

Anyways Omnimon smacks the shit out of his retarded nephew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 10, 2018)

Jag77 said:


> Fighter Mode grabbed Black Wargreymon into the air like a new toy.
> Then he and Wargreymon (For some stupid reason) proceeded to fire their attacks at random instead of focusing together against BWGM.
> 
> So basically Imperialdramon got K.Od by the combined nuking of Positron Laser + Two Terra Forces.
> ...



????

A buffed Imperialdramon FM got his ass kicked by two newly evolved Adventure Megas. Got clowned in a physical match-up with Vikemon, who also smacked aside his Positron Laser like a minor nuisance. 

Even its strongest attack, Giga Death, was matched by Rosemon, so that easily disproves Dragon Mode (whose Giga Death is *10x *weaker) being anywhere near Adventure Megas.


----------



## Jag77 (May 10, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> ????
> 
> A buffed Imperialdramon FM got his ass kicked by two newly evolved Adventure Megas. Got clowned in a physical match-up with Vikemon, who also smacked aside his Positron Laser like a minor nuisance.
> 
> Even its strongest attack, Giga Death, was matched by Rosemon, so that easily disproves Dragon Mode (whose Giga Death is *10x *weaker) being anywhere near Adventure Megas.



This once again correlates to my Paildramon example. This happened on NUMEROUS occasions btw. 
I'm mainly referring to the whole Ultimates vs Fighter Mode trolling anyways, Idc about the Mega stuff. Like I said, FM still fails. But nowhere near this exaggerated level.


----------



## snipernaadi (May 10, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> ????
> 
> A buffed Imperialdramon FM got his ass kicked by two newly evolved Adventure Megas. Got clowned in a physical match-up with Vikemon, who also smacked aside his Positron Laser like a minor nuisance.
> 
> Even its strongest attack, Giga Death, was matched by Rosemon, so that easily disproves Dragon Mode (whose Giga Death is *10x *weaker) being anywhere near Adventure Megas.


                it was ION BLASTER, Giga Death was what he used on Belialvamdemon when he held his lazorgun w two hands.
Also newly evolved? Vikemon is just more of a melee fighter and he is stronger than original "newly evolved" duo


----------



## snipernaadi (May 10, 2018)

Imperialdramon FM should perform on ultimates at least like Cyclomon did vs adult lvls in light novel


----------



## Jag77 (May 10, 2018)

Nah Dragon Mode treats all the ultimates not named MagnaAngemon like checksmix.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (May 10, 2018)

Jag77 said:


> This once again correlates to my Paildramon example. This happened on NUMEROUS occasions btw.
> I'm mainly referring to the whole Ultimates vs Fighter Mode trolling anyways, Idc about the Mega stuff. Like I said, FM still fails. But nowhere near this exaggerated level.



What Paildramon example? You mean the same Paildramon that got his ass handed to him by BlackWarGreymon in every fight?

Look, I don't really care for your "Paildramon did okay-ish against BWG, and Imperialdramon Dragon Mode is much stronger so therefore Fighter Mode!!!" logic. We explicitly saw how Fighter Mode stacks up to Adventure Megas in an *actual* fight, and he comes out not looking much stronger, if at all.

Overpowered by Vikemon in brute force, and his strongest attack equaled by Rosemon. All while said Megas had zero experience of fighting, and Imperialdramon himself was significantly improved from its usual strength. From this, the natural conclusion is that Fighter Mode at best is just marginally above Adventure Megas.

So your nonsense about Dragon Mode clowning them is hilariously wrong.



snipernaadi said:


> it was ION BLASTER, Giga Death was what he used on Belialvamdemon when he held his lazorgun w two hands.



Whichever. It was the strongest attack it had (also the one it used on Armageddemon) and Rosemon said fuck off to that shit.



> Also newly evolved? Vikemon is just more of a melee fighter and *he is stronger than original "newly evolved" duo*



Based on what?

Did we forget how much experience counts? Piedmon straight-up lectured the DigiDestined about it.


----------



## snipernaadi (May 10, 2018)

Jag77 said:


> Nah Dragon Mode treats all the ultimates not named MagnaAngemon like checksmix.


I meant megas(ultimate in sub)


ATastyMuffin said:


> Whichever. It was the strongest attack it had (also the one it used on Armageddemon) and Rosemon said fuck off to that shit.


Giga Death>Ion Blaster>Positron laser
had he used Giga Death Armageddemon might had actually felt it


ATastyMuffin said:


> Did we forget how much experience counts? Piedmon straight-up lectured the DigiDestined about it.


overall experience should count as well. I highly doubt that if EXTREMELY experieced ultimate achieves megaform he gets only few times the statboost and is total n00b with his new form


----------



## shade0180 (May 10, 2018)

snipernaadi said:


> Giga Death>Ion Blaster>Positron laser
> had he used Giga Death Armageddemon might had actually felt it



yea that's not how this works.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 10, 2018)

snipernaadi said:


> it was ION BLASTER, Giga Death was what he used on Belialvamdemon when he held his lazorgun w two hands.
> Also newly evolved? Vikemon is just more of a melee fighter and he is stronger than original "newly evolved" duo


This. Fucking. Damage. Control.

This Faildramon FM was amped by the virus that was making the Digimon go berserk and he was still overpowered by both Vikemon and Rosemon.

Rosemon, in particular, stalemated him in a beam war.

“Stronger” my ass. He got outright decimated.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jag77 (May 11, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> What Paildramon example? You mean the same Paildramon that got his ass handed to him by BlackWarGreymon in every fight?
> 
> Look, I don't really care for your "Paildramon did okay-ish against BWG, and Imperialdramon Dragon Mode is much stronger so therefore Fighter Mode!!!" logic. We explicitly saw how Fighter Mode stacks up to Adventure Megas in an *actual* fight, and he comes out not looking much stronger, if at all.
> 
> ...



Are you actually reading what I said? 
I'm not making the comparisons for the mega's with FM, I'm talking about the claim that FM gets beaten by Adventure Ultimates which is beyond wrong. 

You can compare him to the fresh mega's all you want, for the 3rd time. I do not care, he still fails. 

Also yes, I'm talking about the Paildramon who can press Black WayGreymon when opportunity is presented. 
Also if we REALLY want to nitpick, Paildramon, Shokkuomon and Silphymon eventually had BWGM leaking and struggling to even stand and last I checked, no group of ultimates should be doing anything to a Mega with Black Digizoid even.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 11, 2018)

Jag77 said:


> Are you actually reading what I said?
> I'm not making the comparisons for the mega's with FM, I'm talking about the claim that FM gets beaten by Adventure Ultimates which is beyond wrong.
> 
> You can compare him to the fresh mega's all you want, for the 3rd time. I do not care, he still fails.
> ...



There seems to be a misunderstanding going on here.

No one claimed Imperialdramon would lose to perfect (ultimate in the dub) level digimon. Ultimate was the original name for the mega level so when we say he loses to ultimates, we mean megas. 

It was mostly the tea pot (Shokkoumon) doing the damage to Blackwargreymon, the most Paildramon ever did was take a few hits. And levels have never been absolute when it comes to Digimon, there are perfects that can solo ultimates so a group harming Blackwargreymon makes sense.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 11, 2018)

ATastyMuffin said:


> What Paildramon example? You mean the same Paildramon that got his ass handed to him by BlackWarGreymon in every fight?



Paildramon is a perfect while BlackWarGreymon is an ultimate, what did you expect?


----------



## Adamant soul (May 11, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> Paildramon is a perfect while BlackWarGreymon is an ultimate, what did you expect?



You know the level system isn't absolute right? Andromon could definitely beat a few ultimates feat wise, Angemon alone outdueled Piedmon and Holyangemon bitchsmacked him, Skullsatamon one-shotting Imperialdramon, the Tamers perfects killed an ultimate, you have Tylinmon who is stated to be as strong as an ultimate and do I even need to bring up Lucemon?

Just saying one being a higher level doesn't mean he'll win Paildramon because he was weaker, simple as.


----------



## snipernaadi (May 12, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> You know the level system isn't absolute right? Andromon could definitely beat a few ultimates feat wise, Angemon alone outdueled Piedmon and Holyangemon bitchsmacked him, Skullsatamon one-shotting Imperialdramon


Andromon? what kind of mega can he beat besides Jijimon,Babamon and Pukumon?
Piemon having swordfight with somebody=him dicking around and not fighting seriously
Skullsatamon did not do it with actual firepower iirc


----------



## Adamant soul (May 12, 2018)

snipernaadi said:


> Andromon? what kind of mega can he beat besides Jijimon,Babamon and Pukumon?



Pinochimon/Puppetmon and probably Metaletemon too


> Piemon having swordfight with somebody=him dicking around and not fighting seriously



Andromon fended off everything he did to the point Piedmon had to throw the cloth at him to turn him into a keychain. Against Angemon, he had to bounce Angemon's own attack back THEN hit him with the same attack that shattered Wargreymon's armor (his most powerful attack mind you). Not taking them seriously my ass. 


> Skullsatamon did not do it with actual firepower iirc



Yes he did, if he was not powerful enough, it would not have effected him at all. Ignoring the fact he also beat Holyangemon which easily makes him strong enough to harm Imperialdramon regardless.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 13, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Pinochimon/Puppetmon and probably Metaletemon too
> 
> 
> Andromon fended off everything he did to the point Piedmon had to throw the cloth at him to turn him into a keychain. Against Angemon, he had to bounce Angemon's own attack back THEN hit him with the same attack that shattered Wargreymon's armor (his most powerful attack mind you). Not taking them seriously my ass.
> ...



By that logic, since Salamon managed to stun Mugendramon/Machinedramon, she has power approximate to his. SkullSatamon's special ability can work on any digimon, given he has the chance to use it. His advantage on the fight was that special ability and his speed. He acknowledged that Imperialdramon was an ultimate so he did not want to fight directly against him. About HolyAngemon, SkullSatamon is basically his evil counterpart.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 13, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> By that logic, Salamon managed to stun Mugendramon/Machinedramon so she has power approximate to his.



The difference is that is an obvious outlier whereas Skullsatamon has feats (beating Holyangemon) that put him on a level where he could harm Imperialdramon regardless.


> SkullSatamon's special ability can work on any digimon. His advantage on the fight was that special ability and his speed.



Except it can't as there are numerous examples of Digimon abilities straight up not working because the target was too strong. 02 Cherubimon having to physically deal with the angels because they were resisting his reality warping is a good example. Again Skullsatamon has feats that put him on par with Imperialdramon, that's why his ability worked.

And sure, his only advantage was speed when he was physically beating the shit out of Holyangemon who is on par with Imperialdramon at the very least. 


> He acknowledged that Imperialdramon was an ultimate so he did not want to fight directly against him.



That is pure headcannon, there is nothing in the episode to support this and his beating of a guy who has stomped ultimate level opponents before proves you wrong.


> About HolyAngemon, SkullSatamon is basically his evil counterpart.



If this were the case, Holyangemon would stomp him outright due to his holy advantage. That is not what happened, Skullsatamon >>>> Holyangemon and Imperialdramon DM, plain and simple.


----------



## Jag77 (May 13, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Faildramon lost every one-on-one it had against others of the same evolution level. Why do you think we call him a failure? He even got wrecked worse than Omegamon did against Armageddemon and only won due to that Paladin Mode power-up.
> 
> Faildramon Paladin Mode is also such a failure that despite being the founder of the Royal Knights, their first order of business was to kick him out and make Alphamon the leader.



I thought Paladin Mode just sorta....Dipped after finding it?


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 13, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> The difference is that is an obvious outlier whereas Skullsatamon has feats (beating Holyangemon) that put him on a level where he could harm Imperialdramon regardless.
> 
> 
> Except it can't as there are numerous examples of Digimon abilities straight up not working because the target was too strong. 02 Cherubimon having to physically deal with the angels because they were resisting his reality warping is a good example. Again Skullsatamon has feats that put him on par with Imperialdramon, that's why his ability worked.
> ...



At least in my dub, when seeing Imperialdramon, SkullSatamon said : "A mega digimon?"




Adamant soul said:


> If this were the case, Holyangemon would stomp him outright due to his holy advantage. That is not what happened, Skullsatamon >>>> Holyangemon and Imperialdramon DM, plain and simple.



I know HolyAngemon is effective against dark digimon but aren't light and darkness effective against each other?

It's also noteworthy that SkullSatamon is an overpowered digimon for his level, not only in 02 but also in Frontier.


----------



## Blade (May 13, 2018)

in another news






Faildramon still fails


----------



## Jag77 (May 13, 2018)

And Susanoomon is still the GOAT.


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> I know HolyAngemon is effective against dark digimon


that was bullshit,

if typing was real then Angewomon would have wreck the same digi that HolyAngemon would have wreck, they didn't


----------



## snipernaadi (May 13, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> If this were the case, Holyangemon would stomp him outright due to his holy advantage. That is not what happened, Skullsatamon >>>> Holyangemon and Imperialdramon DM, plain and simple.


Holyangemon was was not beaten, although it may be due to being just smacked.
Skullsatamon is probably just faster more hax version of Tri`s Devimon whom Holyangemon managed to fight for a while after being suckerpunched yet again


----------



## Blade (May 13, 2018)

Jag77 said:


> And Susanoomon is still the GOAT.




Omegamon, Alphamon, Susanoomon and Shoutmon Superior Mode rock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## snipernaadi (May 13, 2018)

shade0180 said:


> that was bullshit,
> 
> if typing was real then Angewomon would have wreck the same digi that HolyAngemon would have wreck, they didn't


Unless Gatomon & her line is that much weaker than Angemon`s that even w boost Angewomon cant hurt Mega too much(or there is difference between boosts they receive)


----------



## shade0180 (May 13, 2018)

snipernaadi said:


> Unless Gatomon & her line is that much weaker than Angemon`s that even w boost Angewomon cant hurt Mega too much(or there is difference between boosts they receive)


there are different level of strength even if digi are the same class.

 that's literally the best explanation I could give, some people can tell you more though.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 13, 2018)

Blade said:


> Omegamon, Alphamon, Susanoomon and Shoutmon Superior Mode rock


You forgot Jesmon in that list, brah.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blade (May 13, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> You forgot Jesmon in that list, brah.




yup 


lol Ordinemon never stood a chance

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 13, 2018)

Blade said:


> yup
> 
> 
> lol Ordinemon never stood a chance


Aye.

>Shows up
>Easily cuts her down
>Leaves

Fucking Jesmon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (May 13, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Aye.
> 
> >Shows up
> >Easily cuts her down
> ...




more like


Jesmon Lesnar


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 13, 2018)

Blade said:


> more like
> 
> 
> Jesmon Lesnar


Who’s Alphamon, then? Alphamonberg?


----------



## Blade (May 13, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Who’s Alphamon, then? Alphamonberg?




yup 


and Omegamon Cold


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 13, 2018)

Blade said:


> yup
> 
> 
> and Omegamon Cold


The Shoutmonrock

He already has the mic. Just needs to cut some promos now.


----------



## Blade (May 13, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> The Shoutmonrock
> 
> He already has the mic. Just needs to cut some promos now.




and SusanooSavage


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 13, 2018)

Blade said:


> and SusanooSavage


“FAILDRAMON, YOU WANT TO GO ONE ON ONE AGAINST THE GREAT ONE BUT HERE’S WHAT THE SHOUTMONROCK HAS TO SAY: KNOW YOUR DAMN ROLE AND SHUT YOUR DAMN MOUTH!”

“FAILDRAMON, YOU’RE PATHETIC! YOU THINK YOU CAN RUN YOUR MOUTH ABOUT DEFEATING ARMAGEDDEMON BUT YOU NEEDED OMEGAMON COLD’S HELP TO BEAT HIM! WHAT!? YOU SAY SOMETHING!? WHAT!? IF ANY OF YOU WANT TO SEE ME OPEN UP A CAN OF WHOOPASS ON THIS SUMBITCH, GIMME A HELL YEAH!”

“FAILDRAMON! NOT ONLY ARE YOU NEXT, YOU’RE LAST!” (Spears Faildramon)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jag77 (May 14, 2018)

Blade said:


> Omegamon, Alphamon, Susanoomon and Shoutmon Superior Mode rock



Shinegreymon Burst Mode and Dukemon Crimson Mode are also something fierce.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 16, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Long story short, he’s a failure. Good to know. You didn’t need to make a long-winded post just to confirm what everyone already knew but thanks anyway.



First, were you refering to my first sentence, to my second sentence or both? Second, your conclusion is a jump.



Adamant soul said:


> Except it isn't, Tri is average at worst.
> 
> A far cry from the plot hole ridden mess of nonsensical bullshit retcons, terrible characters and shit tier villains that is 02. Ken and Blackwargreymon are literally the only two good things to come out of 02 and one of them gets killed off for no reason than the writers were too incompetent to come up with a satisfying conclusion for his arc.
> 
> And many people would also say Tri > 02.



No, 02 had a meaning, 02 had a story. Tri. is pointless and Yggdrasil was such a pointless villain that we never actually saw him. Maki's conclusion was also bad.



Adamant soul said:


> Well at least we can all agree that Adventure, Tamers, Frontier, Savers and Xros Wars all shit on Tri, Young Hunters and 02.



Frontier is debatable, mainly due to the royal knights arc that was a disaster.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> No, 02 had a meaning, 02 had a story. Tri. is pointless and Yggdrasil was such a pointless villain that we never actually saw him. Maki's conclusion was also bad.



02 had a story all right and it was fucking pathetic. What few good ideas they had were either mishandled or ignored  and in my mind, a terrible story is far worse than having no story.



> Frontier is debatable, mainly due to the royal knights arc that was a disaster.



Frontier is on par with Adventure so no it's really not and the royal knights arc was one of the best parts of the series, disaster my ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 16, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> 02 had a story all right and it was fucking pathetic. What few good ideas they had were either mishandled or ignored  and in my mind, a terrible story is far worse than having no story.
> 
> 
> 
> It's really not and the royal knights arc was one of the best parts of the series, disaster my ass.



For me, 02 is a very enojoyable season. About Dragomon and the Dark Ocean, episode 13 of 02 was written by Konaka as a guest writer, they never planned to expand on it, they later found out ways to incorporate it in the plot, apparently the 02 main writers asked Konaka to write an episode about a world of darkness, a concept that would have some importance in the series and Konaka couldn't resist to incorporate some lovecraftian elements that were not really relevant to the series. About the royal knights arc, the famous digimon reviewer, A.R. Pulver certainly won't agree, and I agree with him, the royal knights arc was repetitive and boring, the kids were always losing, everything they did didn't matter, they always lost anyways.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> For me, 02 is a very enojoyable season. About Dragomon and the Dark Ocean, episode 13 of 02 was written by Konaka as a guest writer, they never planned to expand on it, they later found out ways to incorporate it in the plot, apparently the 02 main writers asked Konaka to write an episode about a world of darkness, a concept that would have some importance in the series and Konaka couldn't resist to incorporate some lovecraftian elements that were not really relevant to the series. About the royal knights arc, the famous digimon reviewer, A.R. Pulver certainly won't agree, and I agree with him, the royal knights arc was repetitive and boring, the kids were always losing, everything they did didn't matter, they always lost anyways.



You say they never planned to expand on it as if that makes it any better that they completely ignore the ONLY genuinely interesting plot line 02 had, aside from Demon who they also cast aside and completely ignored. And 02 is bogged down with too much garbage to be anything resembling enjoyable.

Yeah the kids were always losing because the Royal Knights are ridiculously powerful Digimon but that didn't stop them from trying again and again. You can see the progression of them doing better and better against the Royal Knights every time which makes it all the more satisfying when they finally stomp them into the ground on the moon. It felt so good when they won BECAUSE they lost so much, not in spite of it, that's good writing.

By comparison the 02 kids kept losing to Blackwargreymon and were still about to lose in the final fight, so bad Azulongmon had to show up as a literal deus ex machina to stop the fight and tell Blackwargreymon to piss off (there goes my only source of enjoyment in 02 until he comes back). That is bad writing.

What do you want them to do anyway, bring in Royal Knights and have them lose in one or two episodes or have the kids actually work for that win like they did?


----------



## Blade (May 16, 2018)

Frontier >>>>>> Adventure 02 and Xros Wars season 2 as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Blade said:


> Frontier >>>>>> Adventure 02 and Xros Wars season 2 as well



I would also say Frontier's better than Xros Wars but that's a lot more debatable.


----------



## Blade (May 16, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> I would also say Frontier's better than Xros Wars but that's a lot more debatable.



overall

my favorite series are:

Adventure 01, Tamers, Xros Wars S1 and Frontier


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Blade said:


> overall
> 
> my favorite series are:
> 
> Adventure 01, Tamers, Xros Wars S1 and Frontier



Mine favourites are

Tamers > Savers > Adventure = Frontier > Xros Wars

Then the shit ones are Tri > Young Hunters > Adventure 02 and they hang out well away from the cool kids above

Haven't seen App Monsters yet but I hear it's good.


----------



## Blade (May 16, 2018)

shit

i forgot Masaru





let's do this again

Adventure 01, Tamers, Savers, Xros Wars S1 and Frontier


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

No one forgets DAIMON MASARU! 


Most satisfying villain defeat in Digimon EVER.


----------



## Kuzehiko (May 16, 2018)

@Zeromaru X

What do you think?


----------



## Blade (May 16, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> No one forgets DAIMON MASARU!
> 
> 
> Most satisfying villain defeat in Digimon EVER.









never forget as well

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Blade said:


> never forget as well



02 kids shit themselves at the sight of Belialvamdemon, Masaru kills four of those bitches with a single punch.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 16, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> First, were you refering to my first sentence, to my second sentence or both? Second, your conclusion is a jump.


First, I was referring to your entire post. Second, my conclusion is grounded in pure logic. Third, 02 is hot garbage and deserves to be retconned out of existence. Fourth, tri. >>>>>>>> 02. And finally, Faildramon is still a fucking failure.

Thanks for playing.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 16, 2018)

Blade said:


> Frontier >>>>>> Adventure 02 and Xros Wars season 2 as well


Frontier is legit good, brah, so of course it’ll be above 02.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 16, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> First, I was referring to your entire post. Second, my conclusion is grounded in pure logic. Third, 02 is hot garbage and deserves to be retconned out of existence. Fourth, tri. >>>>>>>> 02. And finally, Faildramon is still a fucking failure.
> 
> Thanks for playing.



About your third point, first, 02 is not garbage, for me it's a very enjoyable season, logics doesn't apply here, while many will agree with you, many will agree with me and oh dude, get over it, 02 will never be retconned, Tri. showed that. About your fourth point, it isn't. Tri. was pointless, all the new characters either died or went away and the big antagonist Yggdrasil never even appeared directly, he was only mentioned.



Adamant soul said:


> You say they never planned to expand on it as if that makes it any better that they completely ignore the ONLY genuinely interesting plot line 02 had, aside from Demon who they also cast aside and completely ignored. And 02 is bogged down with too much garbage to be anything resembling enjoyable.
> 
> Yeah the kids were always losing because the Royal Knights are ridiculously powerful Digimon but that didn't stop them from trying again and again. You can see the progression of them doing better and better against the Royal Knights every time which makes it all the more satisfying when they finally stomp them into the ground on the moon. It felt so good when they won BECAUSE they lost so much, not in spite of it, that's good writing.
> 
> ...



At least, in 02, BlackWarGreymon was an interesting character, the Royal Knights in Frontier not so much. The Frontier kids may have won on the moon but by that time, the digital world was gone.



Adamant soul said:


> Mine favourites are
> 
> Tamers > Savers > Adventure = Frontier > Xros Wars
> 
> ...



Hunters better than 02? What? Don't make me laugh. 02 had a meaning, a plot and a story, Hunters didn't. Most of it was pure filler. The only good part of Hunters was the crossover in the last episodes.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> At least, in 02, BlackWarGreymon was an interesting character, the Royal Knights in Frontier not so much. The Frontier kids may have won on the moon but by that time, the digital world was gone.



An interesting character who was completely mishandled and tossed out like yesterdays trash because they had no idea who idea how to give his character a satisfying conclusion.

The Royal Knights may not have been interesting characters but they were effective antagonists (and Dynasmon was a total badass). Yeah the digital world was gone, setting the stakes for the battle with Lucemon super high since they needed to beat him to get everything back.

In contrast the damage Blackwargreymon did goes completely unreversed until yet another complete dues ex machina in the the final episode. Such good writing. 



> Hunters better than 02? What? Don't make me laugh. 02 had a meaning, a plot and a story, Hunters didn't. Most of it was pure filler. The only good part of Hunters was the crossover in the last episodes.



Again no story >>>> Terrible story, it's the difference between me being disappointed by something (Young Hunters) and me being enraged about it (Adventure 02). Also the last few episodes of Hunters >>>>> literally anything in 02.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 16, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> 02 kids shit themselves at the sight of Belialvamdemon, Masaru kills four of those bitches with a single punch.



There was a reason for that, the BelialVamdemon in 02 was very powerful, the ones in Hunters were just copies.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Also in terms of pure writing the Koichi subplot >>>> Blackwargreymon's story
And Cherubimon is one of the best written villains in Digimon history


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> There was a reason for that, the BelialVamdemon in 02 was very powerful, the ones in Hunters were just copies.



Yet two of these kids (Hikari and Takeru) had already encountered Apocalymon, a demonstrably more powerful and intimidating digimon. Who shattered their crests and tore them to pieces yet Hikari was the one who said "screw crests, we'll beat him anyway". 

But that would be assuming 02 gave a fuck about the first season which, given the numerous continuity fuck ups, it obviously didn't.

There's nothing especially intimidating about Belialvamdemon, even his previous form was more intimidating. Oh he killed digital team rocket. Big deal the 02 kids could and should have killed them 10 times over by then but didn't because their suddenly pacifists who cry over having to kill DEMONS ATTACKING A HOSPITAL AND THREATENING PEOPLE'S LIVES.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RandomLurker (May 16, 2018)

The RKs in Frontier were kinda crap because every episode with them is basically the same. They show up to collect some code, kick the protags' asses and leave.  Constantly having your heroes beaten gets tiring to watch and flattens any sense of audience excitement. The RK arc is the nadir of Frontier's storyline. I remember that during my Frontier watch-through I pretty much tuned out during the RK arc and can't remember any real highlights from it, which rarely happens to me with Digimon.

Hunters was absolute bottom of the barrel garbage. Just because they throw in a crossover for nostalgia bait doesn't excuse the shit surrounding it, especially since they absolutely wasted the crossover characters by just throwing them in at the last second with basically no buildup. You can tell it was rushed harder than diarrhea down the toilet when Toei couldn't even get all the voice actors to come back. If you excuse the rest of the series because of the crossover tickles your nostalgia bones, I can't say I have much respect for your tastes.

02 was a hot mess because the writers couldn't even agree with each other with what should happen, resulting in a bunch of interesting plotlines set up that go nowhere, and them pulling "the man behind the man" twist too many times. Digimon Kaiser was doing the bidding of Archnemon who was doing the bidding of Yukio Oikawa who was doing the bidding of Vamdemon's fucking ghost. Then just throw in Dagomon, Demon and (a cameo of) Millenniumon and do nothing with them. (Honestly they sorta repeated that issue in Tri, where they have Alphamon and Yggdrasill, the former of which just disappears from the story and the latter is never seen and gets written off by one sentence during the ending narration of the last film.)

But, in the end, I'd much rather celebrate the parts in Digimon that are good and leave us with exciting and good memories than wallow in the comparatively less numerous instances of bad writing and lame characterization in the franchise.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

RandomLurker said:


> The RKs in Frontier were kinda crap because every episode with them is basically the same. They show up to collect some code, kick the protags' asses and leave.  Constantly having your heroes beaten gets tiring to watch and flattens any sense of audience excitement. The RK arc is the nadir of Frontier's storyline. I remember that during my Frontier watch-through I pretty much tuned out during the RK arc and can't remember any real highlights from it, which rarely happens to me with Digimon.



I remember when the Frontier duo were fighting Dynasmon in the ice city just for the sheer desperation of it, Gotsumon getting an evolution was hype. The boxing match the Frontier duo had with the Royal Knights at Ophanimon's castle was good too until Lucemon got impatient. Not to mention Dynasmon's dub line "Your persistance would be admirable if I didn't dislike you so thoroughly!" is fucking awesome. 

You can clearly see the heroes doing better and better which is why it's so satisfying to watch them finally win. The fight one the moon wouldn't be as good if not for them getting their asses kicked before. Cap it out with the best climax of any digimon season to date (basically everything after Lucemon breaks out) and I thought it was a pretty damn good arc overall.



RandomLurker said:


> But, in the end, I'd much rather celebrate the parts in Digimon that are good and leave us with exciting and good memories than wallow in the comparatively less numerous instances of bad writing and lame characterization in the franchise.



I agree so I'll give 02 this. Both of its movies were pretty damn awesome, not Our War Game or X-Evolution level but Diablomon strikes back is the climax 02 needed.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 16, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Yet two of these kids (Hikari and Takeru) had already encountered Apocalymon, a demonstrably more powerful and intimidating digimon. Who shattered their crests and tore them to pieces yet Hikari was the one who said "screw crests, we'll beat him anyway".
> 
> But that would be assuming 02 gave a fuck about the first season which, given the numerous continuity fuck ups, it obviously didn't.
> 
> There's nothing especially intimidating about Belialvamdemon, even his previous form was more intimidating. Oh he killed digital team rocket. Big deal the 02 kids could and should have killed them 10 times over by then but didn't because their suddenly pacifists who cry over having to kill DEMONS ATTACKING A HOSPITAL AND THREATENING PEOPLE'S LIVES.



It's debatable whether Apocalymon was stronger than BelialVamdemon, they seemed to be around the same power level. Takeru and Hikari may have passed through several problems but they had never seen someone being tortured the way BelialVamdmeon tortured Arukenimon. Of course 02 cared about Adventure, Kakudo directed both seasons. The continuity problems are not as much as people may say and some can be easily explained.



RandomLurker said:


> The RKs in Frontier were kinda crap because every episode with them is basically the same. They show up to collect some code, kick the protags' asses and leave.  Constantly having your heroes beaten gets tiring to watch and flattens any sense of audience excitement. The RK arc is the nadir of Frontier's storyline. I remember that during my Frontier watch-through I pretty much tuned out during the RK arc and can't remember any real highlights from it, which rarely happens to me with Digimon.
> 
> Hunters was absolute bottom of the barrel garbage. Just because they throw in a crossover for nostalgia bait doesn't excuse the shit surrounding it, especially since they absolutely wasted the crossover characters by just throwing them in at the last second with basically no buildup. You can tell it was rushed harder than diarrhea down the toilet when Toei couldn't even get all the voice actors to come back. If you excuse the rest of the series because of the crossover tickles your nostalgia bones, I can't say I have much respect for your tastes.
> 
> ...



The idea that there was a production conflict in 02 is an old fandom rumour that was never confirmed and was likely made up by fans that didn't like the way the series went. Also, there wasn't much they could do with Millenniummon, he had already had a series of videogames. As for Dragomon, episode 13 of 02 was written by Knonaka as a guest writer, they never planned to expand much on it. As for Daemon, he served three purposes: 1. Distract people from Vamdemon lurking in the shadows, 2. Make the 02 kids, specifically Miyako and Iori, realize killing digimon is sometimes necessary and 3. Show us there are enemies in other worlds, since it is hinted Daemon came from a World of Darkness, probably the same as the Dark Ocean. Also, the man behind the man thing was probably because Adventure had been much disconnected so in 02 they tried to fix the problem. Other anime have also done it, like Naruto Shippuden, Pain was being controlled by Tobias/Obito that was himself being controlled by Madara that was himself being controlled by Zetsu that was himself being controlled by Kaguya.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> Of course 02 cared about Adventure, Kakudo directed both seasons. The continuity problems are not as much as people may say and some can be easily explained.



Okay then explain how

The crest of kindness was being used to power Kens base when he was being the opposite of kind
The original kids were able to give up the power of their crests when 01 established as long as they had those traits, they couldn't lose those powers.
Being in the real world suddenly drains Digimon despite them being in the real world in season for an extended period and only getting stronger during their time there
Hikari suddenly goes giving herself to Vamdemon and facing Apocalymon without batting an eyelash to a cowardly wreck
Sora is suddenly dating Yamato despite them having only ONE full conversation with him in the first season (that Jyou also took part in) and no chemistry whatsoever
There suddenly being a ninth crest when 01 clearly established that only eight were made
Why does the writing do everything possible to keep the original kids out of the action?
I'll answer that last one for you, because they only wanted the original kids there for fanservice and to pass the torch to the new, far less interesting characters. Being directed by the same guy doesn't fucking matter when the complete lack of respect for the original series is plain for all to see.


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 16, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> About your third point, first, 02 is not garbage, for me it's a very enjoyable season, logics doesn't apply here, while many will agree with you, many will agree with me and oh dude, get over it, 02 will never be retconned, Tri. showed that. About your fourth point, it isn't. Tri. was pointless, all the new characters either died or went away and the big antagonist Yggdrasil never even appeared directly, he was only mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The 02 Defense Force is pigshit pathetic, to be honest.

The 02 kids got annihilated by based Alphamon. Deal with it.

02 is hot garbage and is one of the worst seasons of the series. That much is fact. Definitely doesn’t help that the new kids are fucking pathetic and couldn’t even win against the final boss on their own.

Yggdrasil not appearing doesn’t even fucking matter considering his agents (Dark Gennai and Alphamon) are still active and planning something,

Who gives a shit if the new characters died or went away? The focus are the original 8. And at least said new characters (with the exception of Meiko) did something noteworthy: Daigo and Maki beat the Dark Lords in the past, Daigo saved Taichi’s life, and Maki’s a traitorous bitch.


----------



## LazyWaka (May 16, 2018)

Ricardolindo said:


> Also, the man behind the man thing was probably because Adventure had been much disconnected so in 02 they tried to fix the problem. Other anime have also done it, like Naruto Shippuden, Pain was being controlled by Tobias/Obito that was himself being controlled by Madara that was himself being controlled by Zetsu that was himself being controlled by Kaguya.



Did you just bring up Naruto abusing that trope as a way to justify 02 doing it?

Newsflash, Naruto was viciously mocked for that as well.


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Can we have this thread locked? It was agreed by most Omegamon Merciful Mode wins in page 1 and it's been off topic ever since.


----------



## Ricardolindo (May 16, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Okay then explain how
> 
> The crest of kindness was being used to power Kens base when he was being the opposite of kind
> The original kids were able to give up the power of their crests when 01 established as long as they had those traits, they couldn't lose those powers.
> ...



1. Ken most likely simply knew the means to do it., 2. They most likely only gave up the amplification of the traits, not the traits themselves., 3. If you're talking about Poromon, it was alone for too many days, if you're talking about the 6 Adventure digimon that could be chalked up to Koushiro making a wrong guess, 4. Hikari had her weaknesses being vulnerable to darkness due to her light trait and her dependency on her brother and of course like everyone also scared of torture, 5. Kakudo already confirmed he planned Sorato since Adventure's beginning and that some of their interactions in Adventure were foreshadowings, also, their personalities are compatible with growing up in a one-parent, same-gendered household., having distance from their mothers., their crests not glowing due to personal issues, being separated, by choice, from the group and the dark cave experience. 6. It was revealed in the Adventure novels/novelizations that kindness was also an important trait, studied by Homeostasis and the agent. Also, it's likely, that, the crest was given to Ken during his fight alongside Ryo against Millenniummon. 7. The main cast included new character that were to have focus but the original kids still had their fair ammount of participation, which, BTW, of course cannot be said of the 02 kids in Tri. Also, in Adventure the kids had already had much action and development.



NightmareCinema said:


> The 02 Defense Force is pigshit pathetic, to be honest.
> 
> The 02 kids got annihilated by based Alphamon. Deal with it.
> 
> ...



The 02 kids may have been defeated by Alphamon but they are alive, watch the last movie, there are also references to 02 in the movies and in the official website and the 02 epilogue is canon to Tri. as confirmed by Tri.'s director and staff and at the end of the last movie Yamato even said he would look into space referencing his profession as an astronaut in the 02 epilogue. Yggdrasil was a pointless villain, he was only mentioned, never appeared and was easily shut down by Homeostasis by the time of the epilogue of Tri. They didn't need to bring Yggdrasil into the picture, Mysteryous Man and Alphamon were enough. I and many others do care, that, the new characters died or went away because it shows the entire series was pointless.


----------



## Keishin (May 16, 2018)

Adamant soul said:


> Can we have this thread locked? It was agreed by most Omegamon Merciful Mode wins in page 1 and it's been off topic ever since.


He doesn't though. They are both neck to neck as the top 3 strongest digimon ever.

Reactions: Ningen 2


----------



## John Wayne (May 16, 2018)

No, just no.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Adamant soul (May 16, 2018)

Keishin said:


> He doesn't though. They are both neck to neck as the top 3 strongest digimon ever.



Yes he does as he has better actual feats. Also top 3 strongest Adventure digimon yes. Top 3 strongest ever, what the fuck are you smoking? 

Susanoomon, Lucemon FM, Victorygreymon, Zeedgarurumon, NEO and Dukemon CM  would casually solo the Adventure verse (ignoring the Milleniumon cameo) and those are all high tiers at best.

The actual top tiers are God, the Milleniumon line, ENIAC, ABC, Shoutmon X7SM, Darkness Bagramon, Quartzmon, the Mother Eater and Cyber Sleuth Alphamon.

Nothing in Adventure comes remotely close to top tier Digimon aside from the one brief cameo Milleniumon had is 02 which most people disregard as it is just a cameo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (May 16, 2018)

Keishin said:


> He doesn't though. They are both neck to neck as the top 3 strongest digimon ever.


I know one thing for sure: you’re at the top of the list when it comes to not knowing what the fuck you’re talking about.

Faildramon is nowhere near the Top 3 and Omegamon would fuck up Faildramon.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Jag77 (May 17, 2018)

My favorites? 

Savers = Frontier > Tamers > Adventures > Xros Wars > 02 = Hunters. 

Seasons 3 through 5 will forever be the GOAT trinity. 

Masaru is literally just Digital Yusuke Urameshi. What more do I need?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (May 17, 2018)

02 had good as fuck movies, Mamoru Hosoda is the GOAT and Golden Digi-mentals is awesome. Beautiful animation 

The season itself sucked though

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

